# I want to share our eggs, whats the process in Ireland?



## pixie1230 (Aug 30, 2014)

Hi everyone! 
I will just go through my first ivf cycle this month. Me and my husband are thinking of sharing our eggs if ever we get enough eggs in this cycle, we want to help people to have a baby. I want to know the procedure here in Ireland? Do we just tell the clinic that we want to do it? Or is it other hospital who does that? If anyone knows pls let us know. Thanks in advance!


----------



## olivepuppy (Jun 22, 2012)

Not sure if its the same in Ireland but I have just egg shared at the Lister and the egg sharing process starts well before you start your cycle (4 months for us), with bloods, scans and consultation to check you fit the criteria for sharing. Once all results are back (upto 8weeks for genetic testing) they match you with a recipient and your put on the contraceptive pill to sync your cycle with the recipient then you start drugs etc, I was on the pill for a month. Not all clinics do egg sharing.


----------



## pixie1230 (Aug 30, 2014)

ohh okay! thanks for answering... I will try to know the process for it


----------



## emamac (Mar 22, 2009)

Good luck for tomorrow mle. I agree with harper. I think it will be fine x


----------



## orchidz (Feb 20, 2013)

Pixie, what clinic are you attending? There is no option for egg sharing in the republic. Sims might start offering in the next few months but have been saying that for a long time and nothing yet.


----------



## pixie1230 (Aug 30, 2014)

attending HARI, Maybe they dont have it there.


----------

